# Jae - forum shagged



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Keep getting a debug mode error after each post.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Taken 4 days to post this ......................its crap Jae.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I've been having trouble also...... I'm getting either a really slow load up and then getting parts of a page or a "debug error" :? 
Couldn't get on the site a few times last night..... other sites seem as normal though.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

GET POSTING QUICK before it goes again ! :lol:


----------

